# Canon T6s - Buying a new camera.



## bensnowclark (May 28, 2017)

Hi guys first time here, and probably going to seem like a daft question but I have the option of a T6s with 18-135mm for $1100 from Henrys here in Canada or I can go to Amazon.ca and get the 760D with 18-55mm for $850-900 (Centre Drone or Maple Leaf Photo). Is the difference between the T6s and 760D literally just a stuck on badge? Is saving $200-250 worth losing that zoom lens? I could get the EF-S 55-250mm F/4-5.6 IS STM Telephoto Zoom Lens for around that and now have two lenses but which are better?

Little background, this is my first new camera is 9 years (about time to retire my Nikon D60 and actually start getting in to photography more) but I've always been an avid photographer just never had the money nor confidence in my ability to go pro and invest more - I also have a friends wedding that I'm now the photographer for which got sprung on me at the last minute and while they're not expecting professional I still want to do the best job I possibly can for them.


----------



## TCampbell (May 28, 2017)

Warranty.

The Canon 760D is the name they use when sold outside the Americas or Asia.  In the Americas it's called the EOS Rebel T6s.  

If you buy a camera meant for sale in another country, but imported by a 3rd party (not imported by Canon) then that camera is a "grey market" camera (it really is made by Canon... just not intended for sale in your country).  Canon generally won't provide warranty or service on the camera (not even non-warranty / paid service).  This is typical of camera companies (Canon isn't the only company that does this.)

The $850-900 camera won't have a factory warranty.

Apart from that, they would be the same camera.


----------



## bensnowclark (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I hadn't even thought of the warranty and obviously future servicing. That is worth the difference, was reading some reviews too and the 18-135mm it seems is a better quality lens than the 18-55mm.



TCampbell said:


> Warranty.
> 
> The Canon 760D is the name they use when sold outside the Americas or Asia.  In the Americas it's called the EOS Rebel T6s.
> 
> ...


----------



## beagle100 (May 30, 2017)

bensnowclark said:


> Thanks for the reply. I hadn't even thought of the warranty and obviously future servicing. That is worth the difference, was reading some reviews too and the 18-135mm it seems is a better quality lens than the 18-55mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



be sure it's the 18-135 *STM *


----------



## bensnowclark (May 30, 2017)

Yeah definitely the STM, it's the EOS Rebel T6s EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM which is in the Best in Glass sale they're having right now. Does anyone have any idea how long it takes the battery to charge? I'm going to get a second battery anyway but knowing how long they take to charge would be helpful.


----------



## TCampbell (May 31, 2017)

I've never timed it - also my camera wouldn't have the same battery.  But generally a dead battery would be fully charged within a couple of hours.  My batteries are rarely ever completely dead... often they get completely charged in less than an hour.

Live-view mode goes through a lot of power, but normally you use the viewfinder and not the live-view LCD.  In that mode, batteries last a LONG time.  It's tough to kill a battery in a day (you'd really have to be doing some heavy shooting).


----------

